# Spencer's Mystic Lite Crystal Ball



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Dose anyone know what the materials are inside the Mystic Lite crystal ball available at Spencer's Gifts? I would like to duplicate the effect inside an 10" glass ball. I have searched online and have come up with nothing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

GOT
check this site out it tells alittle but not alot
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/cybbuy_CommercialCrystalBalls.html


----------



## gemglam (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw the Mystic Lite on Ebay today. The Seller says its Rare. How rare is it?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like another gadget that was around for a few years and then went out of production. The only problem I see with it is that it's actually got water and some glittery stuff in it. Eventually that could leak.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

These are impossible to find. I would snatch it up while you have the chance.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

GOT,

The material inside the Mystic Lite is called rheoscopic fluid and is similar to the pearly shampoos you can find in the store. You can buy a 4 oz. bottle of concentrate that makes 2 gallons of the stuff here for $10:

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/1218

I did a quick Google search to see if you could make it at home but came up empty. Hope that helps.

Rich


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Ghoul. Might try it some day. That Mystic Light is gone from E-bay. Hope mine never breaks.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Heh! I just realized the original post from from more than 5 years ago. LOL! I love when old threads get resurrected!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

This item was also sold at Walgreens quite a few years ago in a slightly different style so maybe if you search for this, you might have some luck. It has several settings for different light movement/colors.I bought several for my Fortune Teller prop which was copied from another haunter back at the same time. I can't remember who he was,... but I loved it and have had an absolute blast with mine. Here's a pic of the box and a video of the ball in action. Much better in person...


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

OH, one more thing... there is no liquid inside. It uses led's and reflectors. It's pretty light.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a fun project.

I didn't realize the mystic balls were no longer being sold. I had one in the past and it burst in cold storage. I bought another afterwards. It's a blue one that I picked up at Spencer gifts years ago. As described above it does have a pearlescent liquid inside that swirls around. I'm not sure if it moves by a pump or impeller of some sort. After storing for months the glittery particles kind of settles out but will re-disperse after running for awhile.


----------

